# Help!!! track name needed



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey guys

I need your help with tracking down a name of the song that was on radio1 today 15th jan at 12.45ish!!

The artist is called Steve ??????????? And the track name is something like here comes the house.

Thanks 

Ben:thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i would have been able to tell you if it wasnt between 12 and 1 but i was on lunch then, sorry!
try txting in and asking? 81199! LOL


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

BENJY said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I need your help with tracking down a name of the song that was on radio1 today 15th jan at 12.45ish!!
> 
> ...


You mean you iphone doesn't have trackID? 
they usually have a play list and listen again for bbc programmes, do people still listed to radio1


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

I normally try to remember a line from the song, and then put that into Google. Usually works, just hope you catch it again.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

hello there benjy? fancy me thrashing you on COD some time soon again? haha!

anyways..the track your after is Steve Aoki - I'm In the House.

Steve Aoki being another alias for Will.I.Am.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00pqjb1 playlist


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

JPC said:


> hello there benjy? fancy me thrashing you on COD some time soon again? haha!
> 
> anyways..the track your after is Steve Aoki - I'm In the House.
> 
> Steve Aoki being another alias for Will.I.Am.


Hey Jay

Haha yeah thats the one fella:thumb: Thanks

And yeah im always up for a ass whooping aint seen you online in a while though! Been secretly practicing have we:lol:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> i would have been able to tell you if it wasnt between 12 and 1 but i was on lunch then, sorry!
> try txting in and asking? 81199! LOL


Bloody hell you get an hour for lunch im lucky to get 5mins. But I dont think ill give them a txt thanks anyway



Avanti said:


> You mean you iphone doesn't have trackID?
> they usually have a play list and listen again for bbc programmes, do people still listed to radio1


Dont have an iphone mate Yeah they do have a track listings section but they only list the tracks from the Dj's on the weekends.



Shuck said:


> I normally try to remember a line from the song, and then put that into Google. Usually works, just hope you catch it again.


Couldnt really remember any of the lines mate

Thanks


----------

